# Cannot access proxy server. IE, Chrome, any app no internet. HELP!!!



## a_ump (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello all.  My mother-in-laws computer is having the "The proxy server isn't responding 1.127.0.0:8800 server" problem. I've tried to uncheck the use proxy server box under internet options, i've tried running cmd.exe as admin and the command "netsh winsock reset" followed by a reboot, and i've tried uninstalling IE 11 and then re-installing it through download from another pc onto a flashdrive. here's a screen shot for specifics.





I can't seem to figure out what to do next besides re-installing windows 7.  I also don't understand why ipconfig /all depicts everything be correct settings wise.  I'd prefer to figure it out though as there's quite a few photo's and games my mother-in-law has installed, plus it would be a great learning experience if i can fix the network problem...whatever that may be as i'm out of idea's at this point.

EDIT: I can however ping websites and get replies with no lost packages. 40-45ms response times.  So i can access....yet can't.

EDIT2: After re-installing IE 11 it seems windows can still itself use the internet as it downloaded updates for IE 11 no problem. Still have the problem after these updates.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Format time


----------



## ron732 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sounds like the PC is infected with malware. Before reinstalling the OS I would try running the free version of Malwarebytes. It usually helps in situations like this.

You can get it here:

https://www.malwarebytes.org/


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 15, 2014)

Try this, ESET free online scan and removal.
And, try running this free tool, Complete Internet repair (check all boxes and you will need to reboot) -->  Complete Internet Repair


Have you tried it on the wired lan?
Is this at her place and have you tried it at your place?

Try resetting the router.
Have you tried resetting your firewall?
Try un-installing and re-installing any A/V and Firewall software she uses.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 17, 2014)

bah lol i always forget something in a thread. I did run malware bytes, came clean minus some pup optional crap which i removed and then ran it again(clean), installed avast in safe mode+networking, updated> did a boot scan, clean. So yea i ended up having to format. She's happy her laptop works again but hates the idea of having to install all her games, ya know those 8 in 1 cd's at walmart for $5-10 bucks lol.  

@95Viper: Yes its at her house, and i set up the Wifi and everything as we use it for the store's wifi. Only her computer out of 6 or so devices had this issue. As for the stuff she "uses" i tend to get all electronic stuff in the family thrown my way so everyone's device is set up by me mostly lol.  Her laptop always has this icon of a movie theater reel and "mega video" or something whenever i clean it of all the bloat/ad-ware they install.  

None the less I had to format and its working crisp and fast .


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 17, 2014)

a_ump said:


> None the less I had to format and its working crisp and fast .



Glad it is working... sorry, you had to format and start over; however, it may be for the better in her case.
And, you now can, probably, safely bet that it was not any hardware... something on the laptop had to be the cause.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Glad it is working... sorry, you had to format and start over; however, it may be for the better in her case.
> And, you now can, probably, safely bet that it was not any hardware... something on the laptop had to be the cause.



Sometimes machines os get too far broken that a format is required no matter how good fix tools are. Ive seen Macs crash and run like crap (Uverse Tech). Smart browsing practices and keeping things updated along with disk cleaning and defrag are the only way to keep them running properly. Honestly load this thing up with Malware bytes,Spyware Blaster,Spybot SD. Favorite Antivirus and enable netnanny so accidental mispellings cant be put in.


----------



## a_ump (Jul 17, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Sometimes machines os get too far broken that a format is required no matter how good fix tools are. Ive seen Macs crash and run like crap (Uverse Tech). Smart browsing practices and keeping things updated along with disk cleaning and defrag are the only way to keep them running properly. Honestly load this thing up with Malware bytes,Spyware Blaster,Spybot SD. Favorite Antivirus and enable netnanny so accidental mispellings cant be put in.



Yep i do that already .  I go between Avast and Bit Defender Free for AV's.  Always have malware bytes for that safe mode scan(plus its just awesome), Auslogics/Ultra Defrag/Defraggler just depending. Still about once a month she brings it to me to clean it lol.  Idk what it is with people that aren't tech savy not wanting to at least understand how to operate something they use daily.  Its not like double clicking and reading is that hard, and believe me that seems to be the biggest issue with non tech savy folk, they don't F***ING read whats on the screen, but i suppose it keeps me busy and up to skill on cleaning up windows


----------

